# detecting d800



## smenkhare (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know why I can't seem to detect my d800 in either ViewNX or windows explorer?


----------



## SCraig (Jan 19, 2013)

It's probably an old version of ViewNX2 even though it's a new CD (the latest version is 2.7.1).  Download the latest version from Nikon's site and it should see it.


----------



## smenkhare (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Scott.
Check the one on the disc, it was 2.3.0 so that sounds like the problem.

Edit. Nope. Still not showing up. Using windows 7 home premium.


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 20, 2013)

The issue is you're using a PC.  Go to your local apple store, they'll be able to sort you out.


----------



## MopsterUK (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, very helpful replies from the above. 

It looks like you are having some communication issue between your camera and pc. If you are unable to get windows to recognize your camera then pretty much any software will fail to see your camera. So the logical step is to address this issue first. You have 3 possible areas where there may be a problem, the camera, the communication method, or the pc (in some form). I would recommend trying to deal with the obvious first in terms of are you connecting via a cable? is the cable fine (you can check this physically or more reliably using another know working cable).  If this appears fine then start to check for drivers, are the correct compatible drivers being used for your OS (i.e. 32 bit or 64 bit; are you using the d800 drivers from the website or from a disk). If all fails and you are happy at the communication method and pc moethod end then I'd test the camera by connecting it up to another pc. If it fails then you may have an issue with the camera.

Hope that's provided some help


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> The issue is you're using a PC.  Go to your local apple store, they'll be able to sort you out.



Not even if they were free!



smenkhare said:


> Thanks Scott.
> Check the one on the disc, it was 2.3.0 so that sounds like the problem.
> 
> Edit. Nope. Still not showing up. Using windows 7 home premium.


Make sure the camera is plugged into the computer and turned on.  Click [Start] and then control panel, and then in Control Panel select Devices and Printers.  At the top of that dialog click Add A Device and let Windows search for new devices.  Sometimes that will force Windows to detect new devices that it has otherwise missed.

Presumably you are using Nikon Transfer to download the images from your camera.  Click the arrow beside "Options" on the Nikon Transfer dialog, and then the "Source" Tab.  Click the arrow in the "Search For" field and select "Cameras" and see if Nikon Transfer will detect it that way.

I'm using the same OS and have not had any problems with it seeing any of my bodies.  If it doesn't see it try a different USB port.  If that doesn't fix the problem I tend to agree that you may have a cable or camera issue.  You can probably use a card reader by removing the SD card from the camera and reading it directly, but that doesn't address the real problem.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 20, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> The issue is you're using a PC.  Go to your local apple store, they'll be able to sort you out.




YUP


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Vautrin said:
> 
> 
> > The issue is you're using a PC.  Go to your local apple store, they'll be able to sort you out.
> ...


 +1.


----------



## poker_jake (Jan 20, 2013)

KmH said:


> +1.



+2


----------



## smenkhare (Jan 20, 2013)

Well just tried plugging it into my work laptop and it shows up fine so there's nothing wrong with the camera or cable. Just something wrong with my computer.
Might just get a card reader and do it that way.


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you trying to tether or just read pictures from the camera?

A card reader beats reading from the camera, hands down.


----------



## Joves (Jan 22, 2013)

I never use my camera to upload photos it takes forever. Card readers are the only way to go. The best part is they are inexpensive.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> Are you trying to tether or just read pictures from the camera?
> 
> A card reader beats reading from the camera, hands down.



^^^^^
This!  Unless you're tethering, there is no need to connect the camera to the PC.
It would be good to know why it isn't being detected though.  Something could be wrong with the connector on the camera, the USB port or the USB cable.  If possible, try connecting it to a different computer preferably using a different cable.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Vautrin said:
> ...





poker_jake said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > +1.
> ...



haters!


----------



## MopsterUK (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought I was done with this site but found myself coming back to check on this one other post I've commented on.

It's gone off topic with apple verses pc fanboys (even with a moderator chipping in to the "off thread subject banter"). The fanboy argument coupled with the addition of useless &#8216;+1&#8217; and &#8216;+2&#8217; post (that added no relevant additional content accept to the apple v PC debate) maybe what lead to @ph0enix not bothering to read the post in its entirety. Had @ph0enix done so they would have seen why there post was filled with pointlessness.

For instance, @ph0enix wrote



ph0enix said:


> This! Unless you're tethering, there is no need to connect the camera to the PC.
> It would be good to know why it isn't being detected though. Something could be wrong with the connector on the camera, the USB port or the USB cable. If possible, try connecting it to a different computer preferably using a different cable.


 
Whereas @smenkhare has already addressed the mentioned concerns and isolated the instance to their pc.



smenkhare said:


> Well just tried plugging it into my work laptop and it shows up fine so there's nothing wrong with the camera or cable. Just something wrong with my computer.
> Might just get a card reader and do it that way.


 
If @smenkhare is happy to use a card reader then there is no issue that needs to be addressed.  The connection method is irrelevant as long as serves the intended purpose and the end user is happy with their method of connectivity.  I for one prefer connecting directly from pc to camera as it saves the hassle of physically having to manage the memory cards. Therefore, I would personally address this issue. 

If @smenkhare wanted further help with detecting the issue that is effecting their D800 communicating directly to the pc I'm sure they will ask for it. If @smenkhare is happy at using a card reader instead then there is no further issue to be addressed.


----------

